# Banjos?



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 4, 2008)

Anybody on here play BANJOS????....HUBER!


----------



## leadoff (Jul 5, 2008)

I've picked around on one for fun....that fifth string halfway up confused the heck out of me, though!    I think I'll stick to the guit-fiddles. 

BTW....Nice looking piece!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a nice Fender 5 string and have been trying to learn with a dvd, but it is tough and I need a teacher.  Can't find one in my area.  Maybe eventually.  Dan


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 5, 2008)

I have played guitar for 15 years. I have always wanted to learn to play the banjo. I do own one but it was my great-great grandfathers. It still is playable but I just keep it stored so nothing happens to it. Its a long-neck banjo.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 5, 2008)

Yep, learned as a youngster from a guy in Southern Illinois named Fred Kennedy.  He played with the Wabash Valley Boys, but he passed away a few years ago.  I leared traditional 3 finger picking style, forward rolls, reverse, in and out, modified, etc.  I never learned clawhammer...I only will occassionally pick it up these days, but it is like riding a bike, doesn't take too long to get back in form.  I have a cheap learner banjo and I inherited a Broman banjo from my father in law.  It was his daddy's banjo and it must be an early 1900's model.  His daddy was "uncle pete" and did a radio show in the 1950's/60's in Sumter SC.  I think the band was Slim Mims and the ???.  I'll see if I can find out and I'll also post up a picture of the Broman.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 5, 2008)

here are some pics of the Broman.  I did research but could never find another broman banjo and only a few references to some 1930's guitars.  It must be a somewhat obscure make....


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 5, 2008)

Here are some pics of my Huber


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 5, 2008)

really nice flames on the resonator...nice looking banjo.


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, I get alot of complements on the appearance and sound of the banjo, it really is a killer instrument.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

I've got a Global w/ a REMO head on like the one in this link

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Vintage-5-...ryZ10177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It needs a new 5th string key as it will not hold tension.

Anyone near Cartersville want to teach me how to play?


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in Clayton, I'll teach you, I do lessons by the month or week. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've always wanted to play a banjo.  My Grandfather had one and would play for me as a kid, but my mom NEVER heard him play.  He was very good, but didn't like to "showoff" as he said.  He got Alzheimers and sold it at a pawn shop


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 8, 2008)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> I've got a Global w/ a REMO head on like the one in this link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Vintage-5-...ryZ10177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Funny thing...I have that earl scruggs book shown in you link laying around the house somewhere...

We should get together and play sometime since I am in between clayton and cartersville...just give me advance warning so I can brush up a little


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

huberbanjopicker how much charge for them there lessons


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jul 8, 2008)

I play banjo. I have a 1974 OME that is heavy as a lead piano. I have had a Fender before, and a Dean. 

I like to frequent music shops and pick every differnt kind I can find. After picking hundreds of different banjos, I think I like the Deering Calico the best. Not even the custom Gibsons had quite the same sound. 

So, one day I would like to find a Deering Calico. Until then I will be playing my OME, which is not bad. It has a low action, plenty heavy, and is built solid. I need to get a frosty head soon.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is my other Banjo......D's "Blue Banjo".


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 9, 2008)

25 an hour u come to me


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 9, 2008)

GAnaturalist, Have you ever played a Huber..... I feel you will like them, In my opinion they are the best!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 9, 2008)

where are they made?  I have played several gibsons, I have found they are all a little different.  They had a real nice scruggs model at the gibson store in nashville but I didn't want to pay $6k for it...yikes!  I tell you that old Broman I posted has a reall nice tone with just the right "bite"....


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 9, 2008)

"We should get together and play"

Key word there 'play'. I cant' do more than maybe a double thumb roll and that has been months.

Mine needs a new 5th string key as mine is broken. The old Koren made 'Global" with a Remo Banjo King head has very good sound to me. i really need to get it repaird and sped some time learning to play the darn thing asmuch as I like good bluegrass.

Banjo.com had a store in TownCenter Mall in Kennesaw but it is now closed.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jul 9, 2008)

huberbanjopicker said:


> GAnaturalist, Have you ever played a Huber..... I feel you will like them, In my opinion they are the best!



No, I have never played a Huber. I guess I have just played the run of the mill banjos that you find at most music stores and pawn shops. 

I will search for huber on google and see what I can find. 

Did you ever drive to longcreek in South Carolina where they use to have pickens at Cousins gas station. It use to be a big affair in that part of the country, just down 76 and over the bridge.


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 9, 2008)

Ya I used to go to cousins every sat. night, They closed it down in May, Now we pick at a place called Goats On The Roof it's just south of Clayton. We pick there on Fri. nights.


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 9, 2008)

Go to www. huberbanjos.com you will find all the info you want. You can here audio samples and stuff..... You will be impressed.


----------



## relichunter (Aug 27, 2008)

I got a Deering Golden Era Play when i have time. Huber is a real nice banjo!


----------



## duke13 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just found this thread. Wish i would have sooner. I got a 84 goldstar hf-100 i pick regularly and a 54 gibson bowtie rb250 I don't play much. 

We do need to put together a good session. I got some other friends in Clayton i pick with every now and then. I'd like to see that Huber, they have a reputation for being really good banjars!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 25, 2008)

I couldn't carry a note in a bucket without droppin it but this guy at work is learnin the banjo and says this site helped him out a lot.


http://rickmckeon.com/


----------



## duke13 (Nov 26, 2008)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I couldn't carry a note in a bucket without droppin it but this guy at work is learnin the banjo and says this site helped him out a lot.
> 
> 
> http://rickmckeon.com/





Another great banjo site is 

www.banjohangout.org 

lots of free tabs and a really great talk forum


----------



## flab0y (Dec 12, 2008)

Did for years until I damaged a nerve in my elbow. Ended that career quickly, bu now I'm trying to pick up a dobro so I can chord with slide. Boy are they expensive.


----------

